# interesting cat design work



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Baywolf Boats' "Shallow Water Assassin"




























http://www.boatdesign.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/12243


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

that is a Texas tunnel boat real skinny runnin boats they r


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> that is a Texas tunnel boat real skinny runnin boats they r


I've seen quite a few "scooters" while I was out in Texas but never anything like this one. I'm not even sure this thing qualifies as a "tunnel hul" since the "tunnel" runs the full length of the hull. More of a cat if you ask me IMNO (IMNO = In my NOVICE opinion! lol

I wonder if the hull will be susceptible to hull slap up in that "tunnel" area at the bow.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbcHttQ-SDo


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen those set up for racing before, very quick, but for smooth water only! Had 40hp 2-strokes on them. when they stop they draft more then a solid hull would so I wouldn't really want them for fishing.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

My son was looking over my shoulder while I watched the youtube clip and he asked "is that boat sinking?" ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The boat in the video is not the same boat as the one in the picture. But a looking nice concept.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> The boat in the video is not the same boat as the one in the picture. But a looking nice concept.


This needs refreshing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Xcapnjoe said:


> This needs refreshing.


Just another design to sink in the gulf. They became history shortly after this thread was started.


----------

